# PAC interface



## turbo2205 (May 1, 2005)

Hey all,
I'm planning to upgrade the stereo in my 2003 gti (monsoon system) and I've read mixed reviews on the PAC interface, PN# C2R-VW2, from crutchfield and enfig. Does it actually work on 02+ vehicles, or it it only for the 05-06+?

TIA.


----------



## cutchins (Aug 22, 2011)

i used it on my 2002 1.8T GTI 337 and it seems as if it was a waste. the only thing it did was make the install waaaaay more annoying trying to fit that big ass harness behind the head unit. Waste of 60 bucks for me, thanks Crutchfield...


----------



## millerlite3421 (Nov 24, 2011)

soooo.........info on what actually worked for you instead?


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

millerlite3421 said:


> soooo.........info on what actually worked for you instead?


You can do a 70-9003 and run your own accessory, or use the XSVI-9003-NAV (similar to the PAC harness) if you're doing a navigation or indash. Provides backup, dimmer, vss, e-brake, etc. all in the harness. Just follow the instructions carefully - i.e., READ them.


----------



## kwalton (Sep 3, 2001)

For the pre-mkv cars you do not really need to use an interface. Simply acquiring a harness adapter (Metra 70-9003) and running a 12v ignition lead will do the trick for a lot less money. You can find an ignition lead under the drivers side of the dash just above the dead pedal. It will be terminal 75x and the wire is black/yellow.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

kwalton said:


> For the pre-mkv cars you do not really need to use an interface. Simply acquiring a harness adapter (Metra 70-9003) and running a 12v ignition lead will do the trick for a lot less money. You can find an ignition lead under the drivers side of the dash just above the dead pedal. It will be terminal 75x and the wire is black/yellow.


eeecccchhhooooo


----------



## mgray87 (Jan 15, 2008)

turbo2205 said:


> Hey all,
> I'm planning to upgrade the stereo in my 2003 gti (monsoon system) and I've read mixed reviews on the PAC interface, PN# C2R-VW2, from crutchfield and enfig. Does it actually work on 02+ vehicles, or it it only for the 05-06+?
> 
> TIA.


 I replaced my Monsoon with a new Kenwood HU yesterday. The biggest two pains in the ass were; 1. Fitting the ridiculous mass of wires and adapters behind the new HU and 2. programming this PAC (P.O.S. really) SWI-JACK to work with my SW controls. So, Turbo2205, my personal review is :thumbdown:. I would personally recommend looking at any of these other options.



NFrazier said:


> You can do a 70-9003 and run your own accessory, or use the XSVI-9003-NAV (similar to the PAC harness) if you're doing a navigation or indash. Provides backup, dimmer, vss, e-brake, etc. all in the harness. Just follow the instructions carefully - i.e., READ them.


So...If the $140 worth of VW adapters aren't necessary, I'll be returning them to Crutchfield. Can anybody point us to a fairly detailed procedure for either of the 9003s, or is it really as simple as following the instructions and running a couple leads?


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

mgray87 said:


> I replaced my Monsoon with a new Kenwood HU yesterday. The biggest two pains in the ass were; 1. Fitting the ridiculous mass of wires and adapters behind the new HU and 2. programming this PAC (P.O.S. really) SWI-JACK to work with my SW controls. So, Turbo2205, my personal review is :thumbdown:. I would personally recommend looking at any of these other options.
> 
> 
> 
> So...If the $140 worth of VW adapters aren't necessary, I'll be returning them to Crutchfield. Can anybody point us to a fairly detailed procedure for either of the 9003s, or is it really as simple as following the instructions and running a couple leads?


If you are not doing an indash, just a regular radio, buy the 70-9003. There's no need for detailed instructions, wire up the harness normally (do not connect any of the blue or blue/white wires on the 9003), then run the accessory lead to the 75x terminal under the driver side dash.


----------



## mgray87 (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm confused by terminology: When you say "indash", do you mean indash navigation? 
What I'm installing (in the dash) is a single DIN HU replacement without navigation.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

mgray87 said:


> I'm confused by terminology: When you say "indash", do you mean indash navigation?
> What I'm installing (in the dash) is a single DIN HU replacement without navigation.


Yes a nav unit/DVD player is commonly referred to as an indash. If u r installing just a regular radio, as you are, buy the 9003 and run accessory


----------



## mgray87 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the reply! I'll post results


----------



## turbo2205 (May 1, 2005)

wow, didnt realize there were so many replies lol. i decided to use the PAC interface (before all these replies were posted) and installed my new hu yesterday with no issues at all. the connector is a bit big of course, but its nothing that i couldnt find room for. and that blue box thing it comes with fits easily on the outside of the radio cage, between that n the dash. all in all it made the install very easy and i don't regret buying it.


----------



## ocharlas (Jul 2, 2007)

Sorry if this has been answered a million times in this thread already, but I just want to double check before I order up. 

I'm putting a JVC KW-AVX840 in my monsoon equipped GTI. It's a double din DVD head, no nav, and for the moment I will be using the monsoon amp (although probably swapping speakers). Everyone under the sun (crutchfield/best buy/local car audio shop) has tried selling me this expensive PAC C2R harness. 

Do I not need it? 

I see alot of mention of this 70-9003 harness which costs five bucks and I would be way happier just ordering that. But I want to make sure I won't be losing any functionality, especially illumination-wise (too bright drives me crazy at night). When I look at the harness in the car it looks like there's an extra blue bit that the 9003 is missing. I'm ok running a few wires here and there... 

EDIT: I went ahead and ordered the 70-9003. If it works, awesome. If not, it's worth the $5 to find out.


----------



## jonandjanette (Feb 26, 2012)

so heres my question, i have a 2004.5 jetta gli with the monsoon double din and the factory amp, i am installing a pioneer avh-p4300dvd non navigation with a parking bypass hookup , i went with the schoshe vw-03b harness, do i just connect all of the wires regular except for the red 12v i connect it to the x75 terminal and all should be good? have done tons of research but can find the specific answer thx for the time


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

jonandjanette said:


> so heres my question, i have a 2004.5 jetta gli with the monsoon double din and the factory amp, i am installing a pioneer avh-p4300dvd non navigation with a parking bypass hookup , i went with the schoshe vw-03b harness, do i just connect all of the wires regular except for the red 12v i connect it to the x75 terminal and all should be good? have done tons of research but can find the specific answer thx for the time


yes


----------



## jonandjanette (Feb 26, 2012)

cool thx nfrazier


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

jonandjanette said:


> cool thx nfrazier


Just don't connect any of the blUe wires from the vw03b


----------



## jonandjanette (Feb 26, 2012)

i have the parking brake bypass which i believe hooks up to the blue remote wire from the harness, will that work or not? thx for the help


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

jonandjanette said:


> i have the parking brake bypass which i believe hooks up to the blue remote wire from the harness, will that work or not? thx for the help


The remote wire is from the PIONEER harness, not the VW03B.


----------



## jonandjanette (Feb 26, 2012)

gotcha....so no blue wire from the vw03b harness sounds good appreciate the help man


----------



## jonandjanette (Feb 26, 2012)

and the red 12v wire that i hook up to the x75 post is directly from the pioneer harness correct?


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

jonandjanette said:


> and the red 12v wire that i hook up to the x75 post is directly from the pioneer harness correct?


correct, and fuse it.


----------



## edggar (Jan 5, 2007)

NFrazier said:


> Just don't connect any of the blUe wires from the vw03b


just wonder why not connect the blue wire? 
is not the blue wire the one that powers up the factory roof antenna?

Thanks


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

edggar said:


> just wonder why not connect the blue wire?
> is not the blue wire the one that powers up the factory roof antenna?
> 
> Thanks


factory roof antenna amplifier is built into the radio itself (thus why you have to buy the 40-VW53 if 03). The blue wire is typically pinned in a location, on VAG cars, that connects to a data line.


----------



## jrdnlc (Oct 6, 2012)

Can the XSVI-9003-NAV still be used even if im only installing a single din headunit? 

Also, the harness states it's for non-amplified stereos but i have the Monsoon double din so mine is amplified, is there a different one I need to use?


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

jrdnlc said:


> Can the XSVI-9003-NAV still be used even if im only installing a single din headunit?
> 
> Also, the harness states it's for non-amplified stereos but i have the Monsoon double din so mine is amplified, is there a different one I need to use?


Yes you can use it with single-dins u just wouldnt use the vss, ebrake, or reverse wires that are supplied.

and it works with monsoon and amplified systems. it is referencing only a certain ground of cars that have the bose system with a separate digital amp turn on via can.


----------



## koretex (Mar 15, 2003)

So just to make 100% sure....

If I use the schoshe vw-03b harness it will work just fine to install the Alpine HU I'm getting to integrate it with the factory Monsoon amp/speakers?

'02 GTI btw...


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

koretex said:


> So just to make 100% sure....
> 
> If I use the schoshe vw-03b harness it will work just fine to install the Alpine HU I'm getting to integrate it with the factory Monsoon amp/speakers?
> 
> '02 GTI btw...


If you have double din monsoon yes that's the harness. 

Usually 02 is single din which is the 70-1784 and you have to hook up amp turn on.


----------



## koretex (Mar 15, 2003)

It is indeed double din... thanks man, ordering deck now.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

koretex said:


> It is indeed double din... thanks man, ordering deck now.


:thumbup:


----------

